# Firmware Update?



## Raincheck (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

My Canon 5D MKII firmware version = 2.0.9 at the moment I would like to update this firmware to version 2.1.2 (is that the latest?) 
Can I install 2.1.2 without installing the versions in between first.

Thanks in advance,

Rain


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2012)

Have you checked Canon's website?  You know, the place you download the new firmware from...  It should answer both of your questions better than anyone here.

All we can do is go there and then report back to you what it said.  Since you have to go there anyway to download it - you might as well find out if it is in fact the newest version, and if you can skip versions while you're there.
(It will also tell you exactly what the update is - what is being changed from the previous version.)


----------



## ph0enix (May 3, 2012)

Not to sound like the wiseass but I'm guessing that if you can find the firmware online, you can also find the download and installation instructions .  
As far as I can see 2.1.2 is the latest version.  
Does this answer your other question?_
"Q: Are the previous versions of firmware included in version 2.1.2? A: Yes, the following improvements from the previous versions are included:."_


----------

